# diamond edge and draw weight



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Any of you shoot this bow? how do you like it? I want to get my girlfriend her first bow but am not sure what draw weight to get her, She never even drew a bow back so i cant be taking her to draw bows in fear that she will dry fire one. how many pounds can you ladies pull? Thanks.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

From what I have been told and heard here on AT the diamond edge is a great starter bow. Weight most women are 30 - 50 lbs. Personally I have a previous shoulder injury that limits the amount of weight that I can start with. I currently pull 39 lbs. As far as you worrying about her dry firing the bow, just let her know what can happen if you do dry fire the bow. Make sure the bow is backed out as far as it will go, before you have her draw it. Making the draw weight managable before she draws will eliminate her dry firing the bow. With that being said when we draws bows at The Bow Shop they have us do it on the 5 yd range with an arrow. This stops any dry firing.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Alot of shops have a release that can't be fired just for that purpose. It hooks to the string but doesn't have a trigger.


----------



## Trophyhunter07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got my wife a Diamond Edge for Xmas and she absolutley loves it..I got the 40-50lb. and cranked it down to like 45 and she has shot it probably about 45 times now and she had never so much as pulled a bow back..That little bow is very very nice it is quick for what it is..


----------



## Warriorgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Huskyhunter said:


> Any of you shoot this bow? how do you like it? I want to get my girlfriend her first bow but am not sure what draw weight to get her, She never even drew a bow back so i cant be taking her to draw bows in fear that she will dry fire one. how many pounds can you ladies pull? Thanks.


Q) Any of you shoot this bow? 
A) Yes I love it, Its nice & easy to pull back it not hard at all

Q) how do you like it? 
A) I love it 

Q) how many pounds can you ladies pull? 
A) I'm pulling 50 lbs & thats the max weight on that bow & my draw leight is 25" 

I hope that this helps you


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

I Love my edge now if i can get a darn deer to walk in front of me with it in my hands and ready to go....


----------



## stringhunter (Nov 8, 2007)

(I am using my hubby's login!) I have the diamond edge, got in Nov for my christmas present and I have a lot of fun shooting it. It is my first bow, 40-50lb model and we just moved the poundage up from 40 to a little bit more since that was getting too easy.


----------



## diamondgirl33 (Jan 1, 2008)

My boyfriend just bought me a Diamond Edge 40-50 lb range...I've never shot a bow before but he thinks it'll be a great starter bow for me...we'll see what happens!


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies, I will probally get her a diamond edge for her birthday.


----------



## Mrs. Buz (Dec 16, 2007)

I started shooting in Oct. I'm shooting a Diamond Edge 29 pounds, currently pulling 23 pounds. Don't over pound her. One nice feature about the edge is that you can order heavier limbs for $50 and move up poundage as she improves.


----------



## Medicine Bow (Apr 1, 2007)

My wife is right handed and left eye dominant and there was no way for her to test out left handed bows locally. I ordered a Diamond Edge with 40-50 lb limbs and got it tuned down to 35 lbs. to start. She really loves it.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree...I love mine too! It's definately a great starter bow.


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I shoot 45-50 lbs. I started out at 43 lbs. I'm 5'7 125 lbs. Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i too am new to archery. i had an alpine and hated it, so we bought the diamond edge. it pulls smooth, i love it. i look forward to shooting it every sunday on my day off as it is dark when i get home from work. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Love my Diamond*

I have the 30-40 lb limbs on mine. Started at 30 lbs now shooting 37. DL is 25. Smooth drawing and comfortable. Nice grip for small hands. I'm thinking about increasing to 39-40 lbs now. Using it for 3D mainly. Great bow!


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

Q) Any of you shoot this bow? 
A) i love this bow....great beginner bow for me. i'm right handed and left eye dominant. not alot of options out there for me.

Q) how do you like it? 
A) love it, love it, love it

Q) how many pounds can you ladies pull? 
A) about 42lbs. with a 27 in. draw length. about ready to crank it up more though.


----------



## 2EARLEY (Jun 25, 2006)

So what arrows do you you shoot out of your Edge? I might by my wife one today, she will be using it for hunting, probally pulling back 35-40


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought an Edge for my wife last week. She had never shot a bow before, loved shooting it in the store. Next day she broke her hand.


----------



## eagle.eye (Feb 9, 2008)

I am shooting a Pearson Spoiler and am getting ready to change to a Browning Rage. I pull 48 lbs. and love every minute of it, whether hunting or shooting 3-D tournaments. Hope she enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## rhet76 (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhet76's girlfriend: I absolutely love my Diamond Edge! Got it right after Christmas for our anniversary and I'm just thrilled with it! I pull back at 40 right now ... but will probably crank it up soon. My length I'm not certain on but I think its a 26. Today I actually got some pink and black cables and strings put on it ... my boyfriend and his friend shoot as well so I wanted to make my bow look a little girly!  But I shoot Carbon Fury arrows with my bow. Its a perfect little bow for me ... and it has room for improvement!


----------

